# Walmart in Plano, Tx - Coit & 190



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

They have over 10,000 rounds of 9mm in stock as of lunch time today. No 40 S&W though. That was what I was looking for.







------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Walmart in this area only has a very limited amount of ammo and no guns.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Academy always has $10, 9mm ammo.


----------

